# Your Job?



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I was wondering what type of jobs everyone had. Sorry if this has already been posted, but I'm sorta new still.
I work at a Distribution Center. Heavy work but the pay is good.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Dont work, never have.


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

law school student


----------



## rockhound (Dec 6, 2004)

truckdriver you know 18 wheeler lol :rasp:


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

im a student at the moment but il be the Media and Publications student officer next year!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

student, civil engineer...... but i work in a stock room part time for a little $$ but in the summer im going out on a scallop boat to make some big bucks.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont do anything at the moment, but hopfully il get on an engineering course. I dont have a clue what engineerings about but the pays good so what the hell!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

im a cashier @ a sporting goods store


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Currently, im a C.A. (Certified Alcoholic)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Psychology student right now
and I have also worked at the same meat plant for 4 years...
factory jobs suck


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I am the air & ocean export coordinator for a freight forwarding here in Montreal.
....& I love it!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Psychology student right now
and I have also worked at the same meat plant for 4 years...
factory jobs suck


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i work here clicky which is part of this companyclicky but i also ride and work at these clicky ive just done the first marathon of the season which was 70km on the hardest corse ive ever been on!!!!


----------



## HeroRecon (Feb 11, 2005)

I am a student at Ohio State University, material science and engineering major.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

quality assurance analyst at Nationwide Insurance.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm half student, half shipping foreman in a meat packing plant.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

desk job - building department, gis implamentation


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

aircraft engineer


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

electronic technician


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

plumber


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

repost (by atlleast 3 times)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh well, we have new peeps in here...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

programmer/analyst for a major insurance company; medicare division


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Longshoreman.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

professional manwhore.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

investigator / critic for adult film industry... does not pay well tho...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

used to be a air-condtioning and refrigeration tech but now looking for a new career because of asthma









and man am i lost


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Porn Star.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Longshoreman.
> [snapback]975079[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

We move containers on and off the ships. 








It's 8th in CBS's article "The 10 most overpaid jobs in the U.S.", hahahahah.
CBS
Even though we make an average of $112k a year, total cost of labor is still less than 2% of the total profit for the shipping companies. That's what a union gets you baby!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

very nicely done


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

Master Debater


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Warehouse


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Guest Service Representative at a 5 star hotel...








Shut up Sandra, dont say anything

FT Student at SJSU and Mission


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you mean we got bumped up after the audit?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Supervisor for dads landscape company, planning on going to school to become a firefighter. Graduated in 2003, thats enough time off.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

currently im a Bus boy at my local country club
In the summer ill probably work and an auto body shop or Chi Town Harley


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guest Service Representative at a 5 star hotel...:laugh:
> Shut up Sandra, dont say anything
> 
> FT Student at SJSU and Mission
> [snapback]975387[/snapback]​


You must be FINE....


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

lumber yard, hard work, great pay, lots of heavy lifting - you get ripped


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a broadcast systems engineer. I work for a 24 hour local news station in NYC (NY1 News) maintaining, designing, and upgrading our digital "server to air" transmission and production systems.

I am designing a new control room right now that goes on air June 24th, and I have a TON of work to do!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Barber and work in retail


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I work at a pet store, keep in mind im still 16. I plane on going to trade school, then when im around 20-21 im moving to North Carolina to work for my Cuz construction company. He is so f*cking rich, he called to see if i would like to do that when im done with school, haha.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

spec-v said:


> Barber and work in retail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spec-v i love your avatar. That was a great movie.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thanxs man


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Studying Entrepreneurship at Auburn University.

I work part time as a mechanic at a local shop.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, there's good money in constrution. Your parents might not like the sound of this, but I'd skip the trade school and go straight into construction. Chances are that you'll wind up with a job that isn't even related to your degree.

Look at me, I have an AAs in Criminal Justice and an AA/Transfer with an emphasis on English.

My wife went to BCTI and now she's handles the warranty department for Compustar.

Both our degrees where wasted money.


----------



## SniperStrike (Mar 23, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> I was wondering what type of jobs everyone had. Sorry if this has already been posted, but I'm sorta new still.
> I work at a Distribution Center. Heavy work but the pay is good.
> [snapback]974570[/snapback]​


I work in a Distribution center also, but I moved to the office a few months ago. I git to sit on my ass all night and browse p-fury.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Stock guy at a pet store hell ya baby


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to work at lps but quit. I'm a shitty cook in a shitty restaurant now,i work very hard and don't make any money. When i worked at the lps i worked very hard and didn't make any money. I think I have to become a longshoreman.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm a parts manger for a boat dealership for Baja, Sunsation, Four Winns and Cigarette Boats.

Grand Sport Center


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.
> [snapback]975980[/snapback]​


HMM.. A cop cop!?!

Bust any crooked cops??

It always kind of seems to me that they ALL abuse thier power to greater and lesser degrees.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

frankyo said:


> I'm a parts manger for a boat dealership for Baja, Sunsation, Four Winns and Cigarette Boats.
> 
> Grand Sport Center
> [snapback]975992[/snapback]​


SWEET!!

If I ever strike it big I'm coming down for a SICK ASS BOAT









My neighbor used to have an old Sutfin jet boat. It was a 17' V hull with a 455 Olds motor driving a Berkly Pac-a-Jet. Best speed we got was 70.4MPH on Lake Hopatcong after we rebuilt the heads (dropped a valve







) and added some ignition upgrades.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.
> [snapback]975980[/snapback]​










that has to be a fun job.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.
> ...


Funny you should ask. But what cop (person) isn't crooked regardless of what uniform he wears. Theres one investigation pending at the moment: Cop picks up a homeless guy whos too drunk to even know what he's doing. While getting cuffed, he started to get viloent and swung at a female officer. Of course the officer tends to use force and busts the guy's jaw. The homless guy gets booked at county and released. The female officer was told to drop off the guy at the same pick up point, but instead drops him off in another crime neighborhood which he doesnt belong. 1.5 hrs later, an ambulance was called to intercept an incident where some guy got beat bad by 3 people. Once the report came in, it was the same homeless guy who was dropped off a couple hrs ago.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...










not like homeless people eat enough sh*t.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm a manager at an ice hockey rink. Basically i sit on my ass for 7hr's and work for 1 and get paid quite nice


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Guest Service Representative at a 5 star hotel...:laugh:
> ...


she is









from what I hear anyway


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...










Sounds to me like like the municipal PR machine will have to get creative and figure out how to smooth that one over









Any way you look at it law enforcement is an undeniably difficult job with MANY crazy and intense circumstances.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Your on the wrong grapevine buddy!!









Sandra: We aced that audit like no tomorrow














I wish...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


what about the dicks at SJ south?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


Good question, dont know


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Freelancing Gynecologist.

I take pride in my work.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.
> [snapback]975980[/snapback]​


What department you with?, How old are you. You an investigator or a civilan employee.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> frankyo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a parts manger for a boat dealership for Baja, Sunsation, Four Winns and Cigarette Boats.
> ...


 My dad laughs at those boats. He fish's tournaments and when he is prefishing he races them at the river and smokes them everytime. He has a Triton TR-21 with a 200 horsepower Evinrude. Damn thing will do about 79, sounds slow but anything over 60 on water is cruising!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Computer/Network Operator.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

FT student


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> Freelancing Gynecologist.
> 
> I take pride in my work.
> [snapback]976164[/snapback]​


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Business Office Representative @ Hospital (full-time)
Student going for Radiology tech (part-time)


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

security and some "other" stuff


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> Freelancing Gynecologist.
> 
> I take pride in my work.
> [snapback]976164[/snapback]​











Going to apply at Wally World Soon..Distribution


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this summer ill either get a job at the LFS or washing rv's at my dad's business


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> Freelancing Gynecologist.
> 
> I take pride in my work.
> [snapback]976164[/snapback]​


At least spell it right.


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I work in a tool crib in a factory


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guest Service Representative at a 5 star hotel...:laugh:
> Shut up Sandra, dont say anything
> 
> FT Student at SJSU and Mission
> [snapback]975387[/snapback]​


Another Californian! KAL-I-FO-NIA! Anyways Im a Specialties Associate aka aquatics at a pet store, hahah.


----------



## cdavis179 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am a bar and restaurant manager.

I am am going to be in police academy in the summer as well. I also have AA in Criminal Justice.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

im an ultimate fighter :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> im an ultimate fighter :laugh:
> [snapback]980887[/snapback]​


my friend is a mixed martial arts fighter.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I design machines that put cars together.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

digital imaging supervisor at best buy


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Im going out on a scollap boat this summer to make mad $. but right now work in a stock room at a shoe store. Only because its easy and i can manage that and school but still embarresing. Im only 19 give me a break.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I work for Credit Suisse First Boston in their global data center monitoring the Unix and NT end.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Im going out on a scollap boat this summer to make mad $. but right now work in a stock room at a shoe store. Only because its easy and i can manage that and school but still embarresing. Im only 19 give me a break.
> [snapback]981476[/snapback]​


at least there are hos there :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I work in the Medical Field ....Manufacture of Products .


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Im going out on a scollap boat this summer to make mad $. but right now work in a stock room at a shoe store. Only because its easy and i can manage that and school but still embarresing. Im only 19 give me a break.
> [snapback]981476[/snapback]​


You did share this with us earlier in this thread, right? Just refreshing our memory?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > IA... If you dont know what it is, tell the next cop that harrasses you that you have a friend in IA.
> ...


Still waiting?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Prison guard 
or i dont know how u call it over there.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Ya, there's good money in constrution. Your parents might not like the sound of this, but I'd skip the trade school and go straight into construction. Chances are that you'll wind up with a job that isn't even related to your degree.
> 
> Look at me, I have an AAs in Criminal Justice and an AA/Transfer with an emphasis on English.
> 
> ...


no go to college when you are 40 your back will thank you. an construction job can end any day with a swing of 2x4 or a slow period. if Lebron broke his foot and could never play you would asking people for change at the bus station.

go to college. it is fun ask anybody. when you go to college you get learned and you get laid.

I go to illinois state for english edu
i work at a stop and go until student teaching
i paint during the summer kinda


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

armac said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Im going out on a scollap boat this summer to make mad $. but right now work in a stock room at a shoe store. Only because its easy and i can manage that and school but still embarresing. Im only 19 give me a break.
> ...


meh must have forgot. sorry


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fred Meyer Management...lovin it


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I drive this for a living...on my own all day, no one to bother me, pays good too. What more could anyone ask?


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

foreman of QC department in a Texiles Factory.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> SWEET!!
> 
> If I ever strike it big I'm coming down for a SICK ASS BOAT cool.gif


I'll see you there when you do.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm in management at Fred Meyer's


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

CARPET FITTER LOL

So if ye want your house doin you know who to call................iam the god of carpets...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

carpenter


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Its eather CARPENTER or work in a factory packing..........


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i'm a studant









at the moment my job is cutting carpets for new trains







it pays well good, 40quid for 5 hours-thats around $76. i do that once a week.

when i'm a little older i am going to be a port operater with the huge ships


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 *EDIT: WRONG NAME. PLEASE DELETE POST.*


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Fido said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


everyone is failing. even that fOcker.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Installing windows, doors and siding, soffit, facia, trough


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

post office


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Im a business student right now, but i intern in the summer.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I work as a custodian in Brentwood high school


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> I was wondering what type of jobs everyone had. Sorry if this has already been posted, but I'm sorta new still.
> I work at a Distribution Center. Heavy work but the pay is good.
> [snapback]974570[/snapback]​


I just quit







...it completely sucked...I'm back bartending until the next semester of Tech School starts back.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> I work as a custodian in Brentwood high school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in brentwood? i live in Witham and go to school in Ipswich but i hang around wif me frends in colchester :nod:


----------

